# Contador Descendente de 5 a 0 min.



## ivancho13 (Mar 24, 2007)

Hola

Estoy Necesitando que alguien me ayude para saber como montar un circuito temporizador (cuenta Regresiva) pero que empiece en 4:59 munitos y llegue a 0:00.
Lo necesito hacer con 3 display 7 segmentos.
No puedo utilizar Micro controladores.
Gracias


----------



## maikol (Mar 24, 2007)

Para generar una señal de 1 Hz puedes usar el LMC555. Con una resistencia de 680K,300K y un condensador de 1uF y 100nF lo puedes configurar.

Con 3 contadores decádicos puedes ir contando hacia abajo. Esto se puede hacer con el 74hc192, aunque quizás encuentres alguno que se adapte mejor a tus necesidades. Para mostrar su valor ( que estará en binario) por los 7-segmentos necesitas un decodificador BCD-7seg como el 4511, uno por cada contador.

El funcionamiento es el siguiente: la salida del 555 se la pasas al reloj del contador 1, que será el de los segundos (unidades). Él irá contando de uno en uno hasta llegar a 0. Entonces su _Ripple Carry Out_ se activará, y se lo pasas como señal de reloj al siguiente contador, el de los segundos (decenas). Cuando éste llegue a 0 su RCO se activará también; pero cuidado, eso significa que estás en el nº 09, por lo que debes comprobar que los RCO de los contadores 1 y 2 están activados para saber que se ha terminado el minuto. Esa señal se la pasas como reloj al último contador, el de los minutos, y además al _Parallel Load_ de los dos primeros contadores. En ambos configura los números '5' (0101) y '9' (1001) para que esta señal (asíncrona) ponga un '59' en los segundos. Y así irá contando hasta llegar a 0:00.

Si quieres evitar que siga contando hacia abajo (porque del 0 pasará al 9,8...) debes detectar de nuevo que el RCO de los 3 está activado y activar el Parallel Load de los 3, configurando el del último para que ponga un '4' (0010).

Por último, querrás que el contador empiece en 4:59. Para eso deberás activar los PL de los 3 (con un botón o un RC). Eso te lo dejo a tu gusto. Espero que no sea muy lioso todo esto. ¡ Un saludo!


----------



## ivancho13 (Mar 25, 2007)

Muchas Gracias por la ayuda


----------

